# ibuprofen or acetaminiphen ok?



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

No...don't give either. I believe they can cause potential kidney issues (can someone confirm?) I would give the vet a call. Hope your guy is feeling better soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NO NO NO!!!!!!!! Iboprofin can kill your dog! I realize your asking, but yeah, definitely, no way! So glad you asked.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like to know what's ok too. My vet said one of the two...I can't remember which one....but I see conflicting data online.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

No, to both. Buffered(only buffered) asprin is OK. 10mg/lb every 12 hours. 

But I'd still check with your vet too. If a dog is showing pain a check up is always a good idea. Goldens are stoic so there might be more damage than you think. Just my two pence.


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

NO! NO! You can give enteric (buffered) aspirin. Acetaminiphen, Naproxen, any human NSAID (non steroidal anti inflammatory) is not good for pups! A lot of pet stores will sell doggie aspirin. I was always told that it had to be buffered. Someone else may know more info than me.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Dogs tolerate acetaminophen without problems at dosages up to about 25mg/lb every 8 hours but there is a lot of controversy over how well this medication works in dogs. Most veterinary pharmacologists seem to suspect that it doesn't work at all


Enteric coating on asprin prevents absorption in dogs!



> Naproxen (Aleve tm): The published dosage for dogs is 1.1 to 2.2mg/kg given once a day or every other day


 from vet info4dogs.com I wouldn't want to give this without a vet OK though.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I keep missing the point. You can buy Asprin, buffered asprin, enteric coated asprin, and buffered enteric coated asprin.

for dogs use buffered, but not enteric coated.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I keep missing the point. You can buy Asprin, buffered asprin, enteric coated asprin, and buffered enteric coated asprin.
> 
> for dogs use buffered, but not enteric coated.


That is what my vet has always said...dont use coated...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> I'd like to know what's ok too. My vet said one of the two...I can't remember which one....but I see conflicting data online.


Neither is safe...I wouldn't even tell you to give them asprin (which isn't toxic) without talking to your vet. If there's pain you need to know why - and then let your vet tell you what to use, how much and how often...
Erica


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Do NOT give ibuprofin or Aleve..they are deadly to dogs...my sons dog got into the aleve and had to spend 72 hours on fluids at the vet. Both are dangerous...call the vet to see what you can give. Good thing you asked your forum friends.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

MurphyTeller said:


> Neither is safe...I wouldn't even tell you to give them asprin (which isn't toxic) without talking to your vet. If there's pain you need to know why - and then let your vet tell you what to use, how much and how often...
> Erica


On Christmas Eve I thought Lucky had a fever because his nose was hot and his anal glands were acting up. I wanted to try to give him something that would help but I didn't feel comfortable with any information I saw online because it was so conflicting.

He's better now....but it would be nice to know what is safe, so this is a helpful thread. He is going to my irregular vet on Friday......and will ask him then or see if I can pick something up...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> He is going to my irregular vet on Friday......and will ask him then or see if I can pick something up...


 
Irregular Vet? LOL hmmmm does the vet need some for regularity? 

I won't give my dogs NSAIDS either canine or human nor will I give them Acetaminophen (Tylenol) both can cause liver/kidney failure or serious GI issues in dogs. I get doggie aspirin from my vet. I believe they are enteric ASA.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

cham said:


> Irregular Vet? LOL hmmmm does the vet need some for regularity?


lol well I have two. I don't go to this one often...mainly for boarding.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a big bottle of Canine buffered Aspirin from Foster and Smith in case I need any. But I would always check with the vet before giving them any.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> On Christmas Eve I thought Lucky had a fever because his nose was hot and his anal glands were acting up. I wanted to try to give him something that would help but I didn't feel comfortable with any information I saw online because it was so conflicting.
> 
> He's better now....but it would be nice to know what is safe, so this is a helpful thread. He is going to my irregular vet on Friday......and will ask him then or see if I can pick something up...


Do NOT give asprin for a fever...fever is something I'd be very careful of - and concerned about. Dogs don't just get fevers like we do. In a pinch you can do some cool (not ice) compresses on their inner thighs, check gums for hydration, get them to drink more (broth is really good for enticing some drinking) and take their temperature. If they do indeed have a fever then I think a trip to the ER is warranted. Your mileage may vary - but a fever is one thing I won't take a chance with...
Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always run to the Vet for everything or call poison control even when I know what to do. I'm so afraid of making a mistake.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

No! The only thing my vets have ever told me to give my dog was Buffered asprin. That's it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimi's Dad*

Kimi's Dad:

At the very least I would call the vet and ask.
He might have sprained something.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Happy loves to jump and play but a few days ago we noticed she would hold her paw up after playing. We thought it was a slight sprain but we took her to our vet today and after pulling, bending, etc. he said nothing was broken, no fever, hopefully just a serious sprain and gave us Previcox. We are to try and keep her from jumping for two weeks - ugh. If not better after two weeks, we'll make an apt. for more exams. I would call the vet.


----------

